# Alexander McQueen Spring Summer 2011, 250x



## Katzun (19 Dez. 2010)

Details













































































































































































































































































































Backstage







































































































































































































​


Thx JadoreHauteCouture


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Dez. 2010)

wer soll das denn tragen, Dschingi's Khan ist doch lang her 

aber nette Mädels :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (19 Dez. 2010)

schöne Show


----------



## Katzun (19 Dez. 2010)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> wer soll das denn tragen, Dschingi's Khan ist doch lang her
> 
> aber nette Mädels :thumbup:



man achte auf die schuhe


----------



## Q (20 Dez. 2010)

klasse Show, super Post! 5 Sterne vom Q!


----------



## koftus89 (19 Sep. 2012)

schöne post.


----------

